# Radiology y90 procedure



## trwilson (Jan 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone does any angio billing, and if so, can you charge CPT code 79445 with a Y90 sphere embolization?  We currently charge the embolization, the select cath placement, the nuclear medicine spect scan, and the radiopharmaceutical charge for the y90 spheres.  Our Angio department doctor does the injection of the spheres, so it seems like we should be able to charge the administration CPT 79445.

Any help would be great.

Traci


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, first of all, I am NOT a radiology coder.  However, my stepfather had the Y90 done on his carcinoid tumors in his liver and I "believe" I remember seeing that code on his EOB.  Hopefully somebody out there can give you a definitive, as I am in no way an expert on this matter.


----------

